# [SOLVED] Video Card - black squares on screen



## vjmo1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have an issue that has just started with WinXP. Loaded Hearts of Iron 3 - this loaded Directx10 as well.

I have now the following appearing see attachment - they appear then disappear. Occasionally, the screen flashes and then it freezes the computer.

I restored windows to before installation of HOI3 - but still have this issue.

I am running the following - see txt file - save of DxDiag.

Have tried loading the latest version of my video card but still the issue happens.

I logged this issue originally in the WinXP forum - can't reload the attachments - below is the link to original post.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/solved-win-xp-little-black-squares-444899.html

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Video Card - black squares on screen*

DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
This is from your DX log in the other post.
Xp doesnt support DX10

Could you list you system specs
make and model
power supply make and model

It may just be a video driver issue.
Every now and then the Nvidia drivers have issues.
Please get this and follow the instructions and then reload the video driver.
This will make sure that there are no previous driver files that could be causing this.

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


----------



## vjmo1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Video Card - black squares on screen*

Thanks for the response.

I actually went out and bought ASUS EN9500GT 1GB video card and no problems now. My video card needed an upgrade anyway :laugh:.


----------

